# اه واه



## جوو الرياض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_•ܔ [ آه ..و آه .. تتلوهــــا ..آه ..] ܔ•




__.

__..,|[ السُلام عليكم ورحمهـ اللٌهـ وبركاتهـ ]|,..

.


.


{ مقدمهـ }

من وٍقت لـ آخر ..

لآشكـ إنكـ جلست وحيداً..

وقلت ( آهـ ) ..

كل إنسآن لهـ سببهـ الخآص ليعبر عنها ..

وٍ هذي بعض الموٍآقف..

منهآ عشنآهآ وٍ منهآ نخآف من عيشهآ ..

وٍ لآ نتمنى فيهآ ( آهـ ) ..





آهآت من النوٍع الخآص جدا ً..

وٍ المؤٍلمـ جدا ً كذلكـ..!


.


.

( آهـ )

عندمآ ترٍى قطآرٍ العمرٍ يمضي حآملا ً ذكرٍيآتكـ

وٍ من كآنوٍآ أصدقآئكـ

ترٍآهمـ رٍآحلين إلى حيآتهمـ وٍ مشآغلهمـ

وٍ أنـت تقف موٍدعا ً لهمـ على أمل أن تلحق بهمـ 

.

.



( آهـ )

عندمآ تتصفح مآضيكـ بـ كل آمآلهـ وٍ طموٍحآتهـ

فـ تلتفت إلى حآضرٍكـ .. تجد انكـ لمـ تحقق شيئا ً يذكرٍ

فـ أنت لمـ تزٍل تحلمـ وٍ تحلمـ

وٍ أنت مستيقظ !

.

.


( آهـ )

عندمآ ترٍى الألمـ يتحدآكـ في عيوٍن من تحب

وٍ ترٍآهـ يخوٍض معرٍكتهـ الأخيرٍهـ ضدهمـ

وٍ أنت عآجزٍ عن رٍدعهـ

ترٍآهـ يعتصرٍهمـ

يتـآكل

يغلبهمـ

وٍ أنت .. !!


/

/


جميعهآ آهآت تمزٍقنآ من الدآخل ترٍج كيآننآ رٍجا ً ..

خلف جدآر من الصمت وٍ الإبتسآمهـ

وٍ الكبرٍيآء ..

وٍ دآئما ً مآ تصآحبهآ دموٍع حآرٍقهـ

قطرٍآت مآلحهـ هي أقرٍب إلى شظآيآ اللهب





{ نهآيهـ }

آهآت رٍمآديهـ


لآذعهـ

تحرٍقنآ بـ صمت

في الخفآء

وٍ دموٍع لآ رٍَيب أنهآ خيرٍ رٍفيق لهآ

فـ الأوٍلى تسرٍق ألوآن الفرٍح من حيآتنآ

وٍ تسلبنآ السعآدهـ شيئا ً فـ شيئا ً

وٍ الثآنيهـ توآسينآ رٍغمـ أنهآ مؤٍلمهـ أيضا ً

وٍ لكن ليس لدينآ عزٍآء سوٍآهآ/

دامت بعيدةً عنكم هيَ( الآهـ)

_​_
_


----------

